# icônes : que n'ai-je pas compris??



## XClone (18 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous : j'ai cherché (peut-être mal... car je n'ai pas trouvé la solution), lu, relu 1 paquet de posts et il y a 1 truc qui m'échappe : 
1- Je souhaite modifier mes icônes de dossiers
2- Je prend 1 icône en png ou icns (1ère ligne de ma pièce jointe)
3- J'ouvre Fireworks et je "customize" l'icône par du texte et j'enregistre en png et icns (ligne 2 de la pièce jointe). Pourquoi ai-je ce fond blanc en png?? Dès que je veux l'appliquer à 1 dossier (lire informations puis cmd+c puis cmd+v sur icône à modifier) j'ai de nouveau ce fond blanc et l'icône présente en plus des ombres noires (image de droite 2ème ligne pièce jointe). Où est l'erreur??

Merci à vous et bonne journée à tous


----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2010)

Hello.

Je crois me souvenir que des fois ça coince un peu, il faut insister avec le cmd+v jusqu'à ce que tu vois l'icône sans fond blanc.

Quand tu ouvres le .png avec Apercu, as-tu aussi un fond blanc ?


----------



## XClone (18 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour Wath68, en fait j'ai le fond blanc dès que je transforme le fichier .icns en .png (voir la 2ème ligne de la pièce jointe sur post précédent : la copie écran montre le fond blanc sur l'image de droite (devis.png) alors qu'à gauche pas de fond blanc (devis.icns). Le fait de convertir le fichier modifie son apparence alors que le fichier de base (blank.icns) converti (blank.png) n'a pas de fond blanc (1ère ligne de la pièce jointe). J'avoue avoir du mal à comprendre


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2010)

Regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/creation-icones-a-partir-de-psd-pas-de-transparence-452262.html


----------



## Fìx (28 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/creation-icones-a-partir-de-psd-pas-de-transparence-452262.html



Ou directement ici  :

Le secret!  

(j'ai expliqué son utilisation, bien qu'on ne puisse plus simple, ICI )


ATTENTION TOUTEFOIS : J'ai souvent eu de légères alterations de couleurs avec cette petite app'... :rateau: Mais peut-être seras-tu épargné étant donné que tu es dans les gris...


----------



## ceslinstinct (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

Avec *aperçu* tu détoure ton image de dossier, très rapide à faire et gratuit puisque sur ton DD.

Plus qu'a en faire une icône avec *Icon Composer* si tu as le dossier *Developer* à la racine du volume de démarrage.

@+


----------

